# TDAP Immunizations/Medicare



## Dawn Ruiz (Sep 9, 2011)

Has anyone been able to get reimbursed for the TDAP immunization (code 90718)?  
If so, how?
Thank you,
Dawn


----------



## kvangoor (Sep 12, 2011)

We use 90715 for the TDap. 90718 is the Td vaccine. It is not payable through Medicare part B. No ABN is needed since it is not on the fee schedule.


----------



## Dawn Ruiz (Sep 12, 2011)

thank you.


----------



## melissalynnfalkowski (Sep 14, 2011)

we also use 90715, but it is not reimburseable. (unless given for injury)
The only shots covered by MCR are flu and pneum all else goes under part d benefits


----------



## MEDASSURE (Sep 20, 2011)

We actually do get reimbursed for the TDaP vaccination.  Per Medicare they told me to see the website for modifiers which showed that modifier "AT" must be submitted along with the TDaP code.


----------

